

Financial Times Hacked - Again - obeone
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/17/britain-ft-hacked-idUSL6N0DY24R20130517

======
Zenst
Oh well, I do recall about 13 years ago you could see the Apache /server-
status page and who was accessing what and there IP. Guess they are still
learning.

That said in these days reuters could of got hacked and this is a spoof
release, the mind boggles thesedays.

